# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Acara Lelang koi

## budidjo

Mengingat lelang koi di forum yg sepi akhir akhir ini, bagaimana kalo koi-s mengadakan event lelang utk 1 hari, dimana anggota koi-s bisa ikut jual/beli ikan, sekalian tempat ajang kumpul anggota. 
Utk setiap transaksi koi-s akan dpt fee.... :Peace:

----------


## showa

hihihihihihihihi


lelang setiap hari juga boleh lagi bebas aja om tdk di larang , memang ada yg larang ya..........?

----------


## wen

> Mengingat lelang koi di forum yg sepi akhir akhir ini, bagaimana kalo koi-s mengadakan event lelang utk 1 hari, dimana anggota koi-s bisa ikut jual/beli ikan, sekalian tempat ajang kumpul anggota. 
> Utk setiap transaksi koi-s akan dpt fee....


Maksudnya kopi darat ya om?

----------


## luki

Ayo Om Budidjo......

Regional Serpong dan Bintaro yang bikin.......biar pak presiden bisa memantau  :Behindsofa:  :Behindsofa:  :Behindsofa: 

bisa sekalian format nya Mini Kontes.....ada lelang nya......

bulan Juli atau Oktober kosong , tdk ada show.......

siapa yang setuju regional serpong dan bintaro yang buat........?  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:

----------


## budidjo

> Ayo Om Budidjo......
> 
> Regional Serpong dan Bintaro yang bikin.......biar pak presiden bisa memantau 
> 
> bisa sekalian format nya Mini Kontes.....ada lelang nya......
> 
> bulan Juli atau Oktober kosong , tdk ada show.......
> 
> siapa yang setuju regional serpong dan bintaro yang buat........?


Saya cuman bisa usul aja, soalnya jarang di rumah....tempat sdh ada....( tanya Oom husin dulu ) juru lelang sdh banyak.....tinggal tanggalnya aja..

----------


## showa

wah tak pikir lelang di forum, nga taunya lelang sambil kopi darat toh........................

wah itu setuju sekali om seperti usul komandan saya tuh Om Luki.................hihihihihihihi, piye ndan akur toh.............?

----------


## Robby Iwan

Aku ada rencana ngosongin kolam..melepas 80% isi kolam..

----------


## Koi Lovers

waduh waduh...presdir kois mau cuci gudang
wajib hadir nih keliatannya,kpn om?
mudah"an saya bisa hadir

----------


## budidjo

Gimana kalo dipilih waktu weekend, pesertanya daftar di forum dulu, jadi bisa diperkirakan jumlah ikannya sekalian siapin uangnya kalo mau beli ikan...

----------


## E. Nitto

> Aku ada rencana ngosongin kolam..melepas 80% isi kolam..


Karashi boleh saya booked duluan gak oom... hehehe kayaknya President Koi's gak panteslah keep karashi, keep gosanke aja  ya oom... heheheh

----------


## danielko

rasanya lebih feer klo diposting lelangannya...mengingat member kois bukan diserpong dan bintaro aja...

----------


## dina prima

Wajib hadir nih.......

----------


## dina prima

Daftar Hadir Lelang:

1. Benny Taslim
2. Dina Prima
3.
4.

----------


## luki

> rasanya lebih feer klo diposting lelangannya...mengingat member kois bukan diserpong dan bintaro aja...


btul Om Danielko........peraturan , tata cara dan foto ikan yang akan di lelang tetap harus di posting di forum.....jadi semua tetap bisa ikut bid ikan tersebut walaupun titip lewat teman , misal tidak bisa hadir sekalipun.........

bila di satukan dengan acara mini kontes.....magnet nya buat pengunjung akan lebih besar dari sisi kuantitas........
dan ada unsur education dan entertainment nya.......

di sebelah rumah pak presiden kan ada lapangan bola tuh....pas banget buar gelar mini kontes dan lelang....... :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame: 

hanya sekedar usul loh ya...... :Music:  :Music:  :Music:

----------


## grinkz01

> btul Om Danielko........peraturan , tata cara dan foto ikan yang akan di lelang tetap harus di posting di forum.....jadi semua tetap bisa ikut bid ikan tersebut walaupun titip lewat teman , misal tidak bisa hadir sekalipun.........
> 
> bila di satukan dengan acara mini kontes.....magnet nya buat pengunjung akan lebih besar dari sisi kuantitas........
> dan ada unsur education dan entertainment nya.......
> 
> di sebelah rumah pak presiden kan ada lapangan bola tuh....pas banget buar gelar mini kontes dan lelang.......
> 
> hanya sekedar usul loh ya......



wah, area Jawa Timur tdk kebagian  :Whoo:  :Whoo:  :Whoo:

----------


## Robby Iwan

> btul Om Danielko........peraturan , tata cara dan foto ikan yang akan di lelang tetap harus di posting di forum.....jadi semua tetap bisa ikut bid ikan tersebut walaupun titip lewat teman , misal tidak bisa hadir sekalipun.........
> 
> bila di satukan dengan acara mini kontes.....magnet nya buat pengunjung akan lebih besar dari sisi kuantitas........
> dan ada unsur education dan entertainment nya.......
> 
> hanya sekedar usul loh ya......


Ayoo dibentuk EO nya..supaya sy bisa nebeng jual..  ::

----------


## William Pantoni

> Ayoo dibentuk EO nya..supaya sy bisa nebeng jual..


Cocok....mudah2an om E.Nitto baca dan setuju.

----------


## luki

> Cocok....mudah2an om E.Nitto baca dan setuju.


ayo Pak Edy....katanya mau show Quality harga murah kayak dulu.......

----------


## showa

hihihihihi

kalo om Eddy pesan karasi ,..................saya mah pesen airnya pak presiden deh...........
siapa tau setelah dapat air dari sana penghuni kolam saya  jadi berubah..........hahahahaha

----------


## bintangkoi

apa bintang koi boleh ikutan lelang juga om..? kalau boleh, apa ikannya bisa di kirim ke pak  Robby , saya ada anakan kujaku ukuran 15 cm ..kalau boleh saya kirim 50 ekor. dan hasil lelangnya 25% untuk kois.. mohon infonya

----------


## Robby Iwan

> apa bintang koi boleh ikutan lelang juga om..? kalau boleh, apa ikannya bisa di kirim ke pak  Robby , saya ada anakan kujaku ukuran 15 cm ..kalau boleh saya kirim 50 ekor. dan hasil lelangnya 25% untuk kois.. mohon infonya


 Mustinya semua boleh berpartisipasi donk... Yg mencetuskan ide ini harus bertanggung jawab nih..bisa jadi event besar klo peserta nya banyak..Iya kan om Budidjo.?

----------


## budidjo

> Mustinya semua boleh berpartisipasi donk... Yg mencetuskan ide ini harus bertanggung jawab nih..bisa jadi event besar klo peserta nya banyak..Iya kan om Budidjo.?


Pak Presiden, saya cuman pingin kumpul2 ama sekalian jual ikan kok...
Saya suka dengan acara nya koi-s dimana anggota bisa santai kumpul2 dan bicara koi, cuman saya jarang ada di jkt, jadi ya cuman bisa lempar ide ke forum aja.
Saya kira bisa jadi event besar kalo ditanggapi secara serius. Peserta nya daftar dulu, jadi ketahuan jumlah ikan yg mau dijual ama range harga awal lelang, spy yg mau lelang tau range harga dan siap dengan uang di kantong. Yang mau ikutan lelang juga daftar, spy ketahuan animo nya ada apa nggak, jadi ndak cuma banyak ikan nya tp ndak ada pembeli yg cocok.
Kalo ada anggota seperti bintang koi yg mau hadir dengan jumlah ikan yg banyak kan artinya bisa tambah meramaikan suasana....

----------


## koilokal

sekedar usul: bagaimana kalau diadakan di forum aja, pelelangan digabung jadi satu sekaligus, 
kalau bisa diterima kayaknya bakalan rame tu acara,, mudahan2an diterima, mengharap mode on,
trims...

----------


## Robby Iwan

> sekedar usul: bagaimana kalau diadakan di forum aja, pelelangan digabung jadi satu sekaligus, 
> kalau bisa diterima kayaknya bakalan rame tu acara,, mudahan2an diterima, mengharap mode on,
> trims...





> Pak Presiden, saya cuman pingin kumpul2 ama sekalian jual ikan kok...
> Saya suka dengan acara nya koi-s dimana anggota bisa santai kumpul2 dan bicara koi, cuman saya jarang ada di jkt, jadi ya cuman bisa lempar ide ke forum aja.
> Saya kira bisa jadi event besar kalo ditanggapi secara serius. Peserta nya daftar dulu, jadi ketahuan jumlah ikan yg mau dijual ama range harga awal lelang, spy yg mau lelang tau range harga dan siap dengan uang di kantong. Yang mau ikutan lelang juga daftar, spy ketahuan animo nya ada apa nggak, jadi ndak cuma banyak ikan nya tp ndak ada pembeli yg cocok.
> Kalo ada anggota seperti bintang koi yg mau hadir dengan jumlah ikan yg banyak kan artinya bisa tambah meramaikan suasana....


Om Luki, om Eddy Nitto, om Abi, om Rudi Showa..katanya mau bentuk Panitia penyelenggara.. ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Rejeki buat yang datang langsung bisa dibuat semacam luckydraw, bonus, diskon....  :Clap2:

----------


## luki

> *Om Luki*, om Eddy Nitto, om Abi, om Rudi Showa..katanya mau bentuk Panitia penyelenggara..


sekali sekali jadi peserta dong........biar bisa berbaur sesama pengunjung......

chapter bintaro sama bsd  aja yang jadi committe nya......

----------


## budidjo

> sekali sekali jadi peserta dong........biar bisa berbaur sesama pengunjung......
> 
> chapter bintaro sama bsd aja yang jadi committe nya......


sip, kalo jadwal nya pas, saya ndak keberatan buat bantu2 oom Luki....

----------


## luki

> sip, kalo jadwal nya pas, saya ndak keberatan buat bantu2 oom Luki....


kewalik Om Joko....... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky: 

saya tanggung jawab datengin juru lelang kelas wahid nya saja Om......

----------


## bintangkoi

jadi gimana dong om ...kalau ikan saya start harga awal rp 25.000 aja...

----------


## budidjo

> jadi gimana dong om ...kalau ikan saya start harga awal rp 25.000 aja...


mantap oom, pasti ini bikin orang datang.....tp tunggu panitia nya dulu...

----------


## William Pantoni

Mantaap nih....program nya.
Klu di Jepang ada Narita No.1 Koi Aution......klau di Indo ada Kois No.1 koi auction.

----------


## budidjo

> Mantaap nih....program nya.
> Klu di Jepang ada Narita No.1 Koi Aution......klau di Indo ada Kois No.1 koi auction.


ayo oom Wil, geng BSD digerakin...spy jadi acaranya.....

----------


## William Pantoni

Siaaap om....mudah2an om E.nitto dan om Abi baca....hehehe

----------


## luki

> Siaaap om....mudah2an om E.nitto dan om Abi baca....hehehe


ha ha ha ha....tameng nya kuat bener nih........mental terus

----------


## William Pantoni

Serius nih...ini program bisa dijadikan acara tetap nya Kois....sekalian mengenalkan kepada umum.
Jadi ada lelang koi import dan koi local.
koi local nya mungkin bisa dikumpulin dari beberapa breeder spt :
- Bintang Koi
- GenKoi
- Kid Koi
- Lebak bulus
- Tapos
- SUkabumi
- Dll

Cuma sekedar usul...hehehe

----------


## luki

tuh kan....kalo chapter serpong dah bergerak , nothing is impossible.......

setuju Om Wil....

bisa di merge juga nih dengan lelang Koi Untuk Negeri.......
biar bisa cepet breeder kita berangkat ke jepang.......
malah gosip nya ada salah satu dealer yang mau support ( baca: nyumbang ).........

cuma sekedar usul juga.....

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Serius nih...ini program bisa dijadikan acara tetap nya Kois....sekalian mengenalkan kepada umum.
> Jadi ada lelang koi import dan koi local.
> koi local nya mungkin bisa dikumpulin dari beberapa breeder spt :
> - Bintang Koi
> - GenKoi
> - Kid Koi
> - Lebak bulus
> - Tapos
> - SUkabumi
> ...


Ini baru TOP...

----------


## edwin

bantuin om budidjo cariin tempat... posisi di bsd, sebelahan ama the green....

http://bukitpelayangan.com/bpl/index.html

----------


## Teja Utama

Kalau Oom David Bintangkoi sudah positif ikutan tuh. Kita yang "on-air" jangan ditinggal yaaa....

----------


## William Pantoni

> tuh kan....kalo chapter serpong dah bergerak , nothing is impossible.......
> 
> setuju Om Wil....
> 
> bisa di merge juga nih dengan lelang Koi Untuk Negeri.......
> biar bisa cepet breeder kita berangkat ke jepang.......
> malah gosip nya ada salah satu dealer yang mau support ( baca: nyumbang ).........
> *
> cuma sekedar usul juga*.....


Lha....ini gimana sih? Kalau semua nya cuma usul....motor pengerak nya siapa....hehehe

----------


## William Pantoni

> bantuin om budidjo cariin tempat... posisi di bsd, sebelahan ama the green....
> 
> http://bukitpelayangan.com/bpl/index.html


Kayaknya tempat nya okay juga.....ayo Win....jadiin aja.

----------


## edwin

> Kayaknya tempat nya okay juga.....ayo Win....jadiin aja.


Sipp.. Nunggu perintah komandan...

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Kayaknya tempat nya okay juga.....ayo Win....jadiin aja.


Jadinya gimana ni..?

----------


## budidjo

> Jadinya gimana ni..?


Iya nih, daripada habis energi ngurusin postingan klbid, mendingan yang ini dijadiin, sekalian untuk mendekatkan anggota forum seperti show kemarin dimana kita bisa bertemu rupa dengan anggota dan saling sapa dengan hangat....

----------


## bintangkoi

Ia om , gimana nich..? selain ikut masukin ikan , bintang koi ingin juga ikut ngejar indukan , kali aja ada yang cocok...

----------


## budidjo

> Ia om , gimana nich..? selain ikut masukin ikan , bintang koi ingin juga ikut ngejar indukan , kali aja ada yang cocok...


kalo ndak jadi acaranya boleh pm saya oom....saya ada beberapa ekor mau lepas

----------


## koilokal

atau bintang koi mulai duluan lelang kujakunya di forum ini, anggap pemanasan, hehe
kepingin punya kujaku ni

----------


## bintangkoi

repot kirimnya om kalau tidak dalam jumlah banyak atau  minimal 50 ekor per tiap pesanan. tapi ok saya coba foto ikannya besok.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

siapppppppppp hadirrrrrr

----------


## budidjo

> siapppppppppp hadirrrrrr


wah juru lelangnya sdh siap nih....

----------


## h3ln1k

wahduh jauhh benerrr  ::  
kemaren waktu di KL ada makcik yang nanyain ini ada lelang pake online juga ga? kok ga sekalian dibuat semuanya online  ::  jadi kepikiran kalo ada kois no. 1 auction bisa juga neh dijadiin hehehehe

----------


## Robby Iwan

Yg berminat siap siap..Senin aku mau lelang nisai2 Showa, diantaranya dari Isa, female..ikan tsb pernah masuk daftar jual web dealer luar dengan harga diatas ¥100rb..Ada juga nisai dari..kondo, torazo..biar forum tambah meriah..  :: 

Lelang sebaiknya dimulai dengan harga berapa yah? Gopek?

----------


## siunk

setuju om robby....hehehe...mode ngarep on....

----------


## bintangkoi

mohon maaf om, sampai hari ini belum muat foto anakan kujaku , berhubung sy di opname di RS ( ada batu di empedu )..

----------


## budjayz

> mohon maaf om, sampai hari ini belum muat foto anakan kujaku , berhubung sy di opname di RS ( ada batu di empedu )..


wah cepet sembuh om bintang..

----------


## koilokal

> mohon maaf om, sampai hari ini belum muat foto anakan kujaku , berhubung sy di opname di RS ( ada batu di empedu )..


 semoga cepet sembuh dan sehat selalu om

----------


## budidjo

> mohon maaf om, sampai hari ini belum muat foto anakan kujaku , berhubung sy di opname di RS ( ada batu di empedu )..


Semoga cepat sembuh Oom....
Panitianya sdh dibentuk blm ya...

----------


## grinkz01

> Yg berminat siap siap..Senin aku mau lelang nisai2 Showa, diantaranya dari Isa, female..ikan tsb pernah masuk daftar jual web dealer luar dengan harga diatas ¥100rb..Ada juga nisai dari..kondo, torazo..biar forum tambah meriah.. 
> 
> Lelang sebaiknya dimulai dengan harga berapa yah? Gopek?


Om robby, artinya lelang online yah ? sip kalo gitu.

Buat om bintangkoi ....... semoga lekas sembuh ya..........

----------


## rvidella

aku juga mau ikutan lelang nih

----------


## GenKoi

> bantuin om budidjo cariin tempat... posisi di bsd, sebelahan ama the green....
> 
> http://bukitpelayangan.com/bpl/index.html


Sebagai alternatif pilihan gedung :

Gedung Pertemuan Puspiptek : Luas ged 400 m2 , harga sewa 2,6 jt/hari termasuk sound system



Gedung Serba Guna Puspiptek : Luas gedung 1000 m2 , harga sewa +- sama

----------


## Davkoi

*iiiikkkkuuuttt !!!!!*

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Yg berminat siap siap..Senin aku mau lelang nisai2 Showa, diantaranya dari Isa, female..ikan tsb pernah masuk daftar jual web dealer luar dengan harga diatas ¥100rb..Ada juga nisai dari..kondo, torazo..biar forum tambah meriah.. 
> 
> Lelang sebaiknya dimulai dengan harga berapa yah? Gopek?


Mohon maaf.. belon sempat serok2..  ::

----------


## budidjo

> Mohon maaf.. belon sempat serok2..


Perlu bantuan Pak? serok trs langsung dibawa ke puri bintaro......

----------


## radithya

daftar dong kalo acaranya jadi..
trus sistim lelangnya kira2 gimana yah? setiap ikan dilelang satu2 atau berbarengan? 
peserta lelang ( pembeli ) harus daftar dulu atau langsung dateng aja. maklum newbie  :: 
kalo jadi saya mau ikutan jual dan beli juga nih..
kalo ada yang saya bisa bantu untuk merealisasikan event ini mohon diberi arahan yah.
Tp saya baru berkecimpung di dunia koi dan domisili di bogor  ::

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Mohon maaf.. belon sempat serok2..


aku yg serok deh ommmmm ..... kapan ?? hahhaha

----------


## Rova

Semakin banyak nih peminatnya yg mau serok2 di tmpt om Robby.. hehe

----------


## radithya

Hallow Hallow...

Gimana acaranya boss?

----------

